# Best Method Of Filling Dip In Floor



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Anyone still do "deck mud"?
> 
> Just a dryer-ish type S mortar, if I remember correctly?


yup. You gonna build around here, you gonna find the good tile setters are all *****. And they still do expanded mesh and mud.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

rescraft said:


> HD sells pre-bagged deck mud.


Deck mud is not for feathered edges like SLC. Or wood strips.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

I know, I just mentioned it in case the method he uses requires it and he didn't want to mix his own. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> They can't adjust for experience on labels. If you wait for day 2 to put down the board (after any shrinking), it's going to be fine. This isn't rocket science. But if you want to splurge for SLC, certainly no qualms with that.


There is a reason they don't adjust for experience. Experience isn't a method. But even then if they did I would guarantee you would find more bad experiences than good filling in low spots deeper than the recommended application thickness.

2 days is no where near the cure time for thinset, try 28 days (some are less, but most are 28 days). So it can shrink for 26 more days than you allow. While it's not rocket science it is still science. They pay chemical engineers good money to create practical products that meet the demand. It's not splurging or a luxury, but real products specifically designed to do a job.

I am just shocked that you would recommend such a hack method.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

TNTRenovate said:


> There is a reason they don't adjust for experience. Experience isn't a method. But even then if they did I would guarantee you would find more bad experiences than good filling in low spots deeper than the recommended application thickness.
> 
> 2 days is no where near the cure time for thinset, try 28 days (some are less, but most are 28 days). So it can shrink for 26 more days than you allow. While it's not rocket science it is still science. They pay chemical engineers good money to create practical products that meet the demand. It's not splurging or a luxury, but real products specifically designed to do a job.
> 
> I am just shocked that you would recommend such a hack method.


I had no idea you were such an expert on thinset. My apologies.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> I had no idea you were such an expert on thinset. My apologies.


We specialize in tile. That isn't a secret. And yes, I am well versed in tile. We belong to the NTCA and my guys are getting CTI certified this year. We attend a dozen or so workshops a year with great PK and networking advantages. We also belong to many FB Tile groups such as Global Tile Posse and Tile Geeks. We are a respected company in the industry and do a lot to help other tile setters with their issues and businesses. Tile Money is also a great group with that focus.

Maybe I am readiing this wrong, but there is not reason to be sarcastic. We take this very serious as so many don't and end up giving home owners the wrong information, bad installation and terrible end results.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I wish you continued success in your endeavors.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> I had no idea you were such an expert on thinset. My apologies.


Most of the time it doesn't take an expert to know what the phuck you are doing.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

avenge said:


> Most of the time it doesn't take an expert to know what the phuck you are doing.


You would think.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Isn't tipi the expert in leveling floors with his floor strips or shims process? Isn't he always going on about how no one can level a floor like he can?

Perhaps give him a ring lol

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------

